# What does "POR Recovery Count" Mean in Samsung Magician?



## DuckieHo

http://www.samsung.com/global/business/semiconductor/minisite/SSD/us/html/about/whitepaper07.html
Quote:


> ID # 235 Power Recovery Count
> 
> A count of the number of sudden power off cases. If there is a sudden power off, the firmware must recover all of the mapping and user data during the next power on. This is a count of the number of times this has happened.


Make sure you aren't hard rebooting your system?


----------



## Hoekstes

Just remember the threshold is a lower limit. In the case of POR Recovery Count it is zero, therefor the closer the Current Value gets to zero the closer the drive is to failing. The Current Value for Samsung solid state drives decreases from 100 or 200 to their respective lower limits. The Raw Data is the count of actual events.


----------



## Cartel

interesting...


----------

